# MoneyMaker 2008 vs 2009



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

2008 and 2009 are exactly the same.........
DFA


----------



## VitalSpot (May 12, 2009)

*=)*

Go for the NI cam!!!

I just got a Sharkx .. Similar to the money maker... Wow what a shooter!


----------



## Hozer (Jan 26, 2008)

How is the back wall on that NI?


----------

